# Balisong for self defense?



## shesulsa (Mar 5, 2006)

On this thread, Rich Parsons mentioned he prefers his balison/butterfly knife and I thought we could start a new discussion on balisongs.



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> While I agree with you guys on the Appearance, they write the descriptions into the legislation, so many do not understand the under currents involved.



Could you describe this please?  

And as a side note, balisongs are legal to sell and to buy in Washington state, but I think they're illegal to own ... :idunno: how that works out I dunno.  I certainly don't carry them for any purposes other than to and from the dojang to train and that's rare.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> On this thread, Rich Parsons mentioned he prefers his balison/butterfly knife and I thought we could start a new discussion on balisongs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Itimidation. On the other thread switchblades make a SHINK sound that intimdate. With the Balisong, there is this flying moving blade and handle and what is what is unknown to the person who is watching. It makes a distinct CLICK sound when it opens or closes as well as  the flash form the twirl some make a rattle or clicking sound while in motion. 

SheSulsa mentioned also on the other thread, about knuckles being banged or cut. It takes timing and training to do the techniques so you do not touch or hardly ever touch. Yet the safest opening is just like any folder. Take it out, and open with both hands and make sure is is stable for the up and coming conflict. 

As to the legal to sell and buy yet illegal to own. I think this means if you sell them as a company to out of state or out of country people you are ok. Which would require you to buy them as well. What is not written into the law per your description is that a busines license would be required, which then allows the police to  make a judgement on the street. If you are carrying one or maybe two then you are most likely owning and using. If oyu have a box or case fo them in the trunk then it most likely would be ok. Yet check you local authorities and legal types to make sure. (* No way am I a lawyer or am I trying to give legal advise.  *)

I like mine, but as I described it is large. The smaller ones or normal one to most people  have too short a handle while I am handle them. I prefer something to fit into my hands well. 

So in cases of legal issue this LARGE knife (* normal or small in my hands *) would be displayed next to small 2" blade and then the case would be made that only a killer type person would want such a blade. 

Oh well more later.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 5, 2006)

the goverment and the varried state goverments seem to always be changing the statuss of the kinfe. one time it is legal the next day it may be a class A felony or a misdimnor. 
 I have been arrested because an officer thought I was carrying a class A felony blade. It was not but it did come under the law because I had it in a case and not visible ( shirt was covering the case) 
 the knife takes a lot of time to do anything other than just "flip" open. and a person can take many hours tolearn some of the openings.
 it can be scarry when someone comes at you with one opning and closeing it


----------

